# problems with M&P40c



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay so I would like to hear any and/or all of the problems people have been having w/ the M&P40c compact. Also how long has it been out now?


----------



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

Big Problemo.

Bought One today and I have not been able to shoot it yet. Maybe tonight.

T-Out


----------



## cincinnatijim (Jul 21, 2007)

About 500 rounds through mine. No problems so far.


----------



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

so what is this big problem that I have heard about w/ the clip??? something about it dropping out or not going in all the way or something????


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Thek9 said:


> Big Problemo.
> 
> Bought One today and I have not been able to shoot it yet. Maybe tonight.
> 
> T-Out


Oh, I can beat that one.

I don't even have one yet!

PhilR.


----------



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

Very pleased to say 500 rounds of Flawless harmony. I was impressed with the weapons accuracy. I look forward to a long relationship. 


T-Out


----------

